
Hacking radars: Why Syria's Air Defenses Failed to Detect Israelis - nickb
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/blogs/defense/index.jsp?plckController=Blog&plckBlogPage=BlogViewPost&newspaperUserId=27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7&plckPostId=Blog:27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7Post:2710d024-5eda-416c-b117-ae6d649146cd&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest
======
bootload
Not the first time IIF has had to be sneaky.

One example is in the War of Attrition (post 6-Day War in '67) ~
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Air_Force#War_of_Attri...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Air_Force#War_of_Attrition)
while the other was in '81, Operation Opera where the Iraqi Osirak nuclear
reactor was destroyed using similiar techniques ~ [http://op-
for.com/2006/07/the_genesis_of_a_deep_penetrat.htm...](http://op-
for.com/2006/07/the_genesis_of_a_deep_penetrat.html) and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Opera#The_attack>

------
mynameishere
Syria responded, "Don't tase me, bro".

...

So long karma.

------
ivankirigin
Russian military equipment has a very bad name these days. It is cheap, but it
often fails in confrontations with the west. I think StrategyPage had a bit on
it recently.

------
gibsonf1
Very comforting information.

